# Attention Atlanta Coders and Billers



## gardnerp20 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello fellow coders,

I'm looking to move to the Atlanta area.  Can anyone give me any feedback on facilities,  hospitals, or medical staffing companies that are hiring experienced coders or billers? 

I would love to hear from Atlanta chapter members.  You can send me a private message on here or email me at: gardnerp20@yahoo.com. 

I appreciate any feedback!

Thanks


----------

